# Anyone have any ideas about this one?



## biggermustache (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2019)

@Oldbikes
Really cool trike, the built in light is awesome!


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 3, 2019)

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1073198View attachment 1073199



Sorry they are sideways.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 3, 2019)

This is a 1930s Velo King tricycle. Scroll down this page on the CABE to post #107 and you'll see a couple old photos of this trike model taken back then - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/thread-of-original-riding-toy-photos-only.68423/page-6

Dave


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 3, 2019)

What is a decent price?


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 4, 2019)

Sorry, a better question would be what would be an approximate value?
Anyone?...Anyone?....Bueller?


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## cr250mark (Oct 4, 2019)

Cool Trike , actually not to common but are out there. 
Dave is correct with 30’s Velo 
Nose light and skirted fender was trying to compete with early Sky king 
Looks to be mostly all there. 
Definitely couple hundred dollar trike 
Seen one on eBay for quite awhile asking $800-down to $600 then $400 dont think it ever sold .

Mark


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks Mark


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Oct 4, 2019)

Obviously manufactured during a time when 3 year olds were allowed to ride their trikes at night.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 4, 2019)

Scroll down this web page and you'll see some catalog images of your trike from the 1930s giving an idea of what it looked like brand new - https://oldbike.eu/1936-velo-king-tricycle-mecky-co/

It would look pretty cool restored with the headlight replated and lit up.

Dave


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks to ridingtoy for the great information!


----------

